# LL Striped Bass Stockings



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

You would think with all the past stockings of Striped bass, your could walk to pine island on their backs. I realize the floods contributed to the missing numbers but WOW that's a lot of fish. At least you should be able to walk on them below the Dam.
Also, why don't I see 2019?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Here's the link to TPWD site for stockings. I can't seem to include a PDF or anything but a Pic file.

https://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/action/stock_bywater.php?WB_code=0451


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Gofish2day,

Since 2015 just about everything stocked above the dam has been washed out to below the dam. 

The stocking numbers may be a little misleading...at 1 million fingerlings that is an average of about 9 fingerlings per acre...not a huge sum at all and certainly not enough to walk across, lol. :cheers: 

When you consider that one 12 pound female striped bass will normally produce about 850,000 eggs in one spawn that kind of puts that stocking rate into perspective at just a little over what one 12 pound female would produce....for an entire large lake like Livingston. 

Below the dam many are consumed by predators both in and above the water....and many of them go all the way to Trinity/Galveston Bay where predators pick them off all along the way.

The TP&W is often slow to update that stocking table. 

Even if the monsoon rains abate, it will be at least three years before the striper fishing on Livingston returns to the glory days of 2006 - 2015...and abatement sure doesn't look like its happening any time soon.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I came across a picture of the floor full of LL stripers the other day. Reminded me of the glory days of LL. Chasing massive schools on top clear across the lake. 6" top water baits.
Fun stuff indeed.
Somerville seems to be the Hybrid stocking winner. I have been up there 3 times now for crappie and learning the lake. Have done well for a new to me lake. Very pretty lake to fish.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, it was fun while it lasted. Just for fun, many times I've tracked huge schools of stripers moving out from Pine Island to deeper water in summer..usually loosing them in 65 fow. They move fast!

The "Striper City" made famous by one poster on 2cool, who was the only one other than myself that ever fished it, would often hold thousands of large stripers just waiting to be caught. Those were the good old days.

By the way, studies show that about 10% of the fingerling stockers survive that first year. That also helps put those stocking numbers into perspective.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have followed however I could the fate of the stripers that get washed out through the dam. And have come to the conclusion that Alligator gar love them and that they eat the living snot out of them when they try to follow their instinctual behavior which is to head into the gulf waters as adults, the white bass too, the Alligator Gar eat them like candy.
I think that there could be an adaption period when the fish make the transition to more saline waters like Trinity bay. And that makes them more vulnerable to gator gar and other predators. 
Downriver there are many hot spots for them until you get to pretty much brackish water around Wallisville, then I hear only of occasional catches all the way to HL&P spillway. No big concentrations of them like around as far south as Liberty.
The Sabine river seems to have a larger population of big stripers, many in the teens and over are caught in the lower stretch until Lake Sabine where catches reports die out.
interesting because TPWD stopped stocking them in Toledo Bend in 2002. LA stocked a variety of striped bass( gulf and Atlantic strain past that, mostly Atlantic strain striped bass until 2009. I have not found any data since then.
I do know some dedicated fishermen who fish the stretch just above Sabine Lake and they catch some very nice stripers over 10 pounds up to high teens.
Chuck Uzzle wrote a good article about them in 2009.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I have followed however I could the fate of the stripers that get washed out through the dam. And have come to the conclusion that Alligator gar love them and that they eat the living snot out of them when they try to follow their instinctual behavior which is to head into the gulf waters as adults, the white bass too, the Alligator Gar eat them like candy.......


I remember years back talking to one of "The Gar Guys" at the lock 'n dam. He said he had seen gar brim full of whites..... to the point they couldn't swallow another one.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Working in New Orleans last week and Next. Drove in so brought my fishing poles and and lined up a couple trips. Could not wait to run the marshes again and fish reds and trout. Needless to say I am at work this morning. Stormed last night, drizzle rain this morning with gusts to 35. May as well work.
Sure miss running the miles and miles of marsh lands in this area catching fish.
Way back when we would not dream of passing a day like today but my friends with boats are not that made at them anymore...â€¦.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I remember years back talking to one of "The Gar Guys" at the lock 'n dam. He said he had seen gar brim full of whites..... to the point they couldn't swallow another one.


LOL if someone said he had seen it years back, it must be true. Can't argue with that "logic."

However, alligator gar have been around for millions of years. They have been in the Trinity forever. According to Dan Bennett, a fisheries biologist with the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department, studies have proved that these gar pose no real threat to gamefish popuÂ­lations. â€œThe majority of their diet consists of rough fish, like carp and shad,â€ Bennett said. â€œTheyâ€™re opportunistic feeders, so theyâ€™re going to eat what swims within reach of the bottom. "

They aren't a threat to white bass populations in Livingston...or stripers for that matter. The effects of continued sustained rains for years and years through out the watershed is far more significant to reduced striped bass numbers than anything else....and that's a fact!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Meadowlark you state that the floods of the last few years is the main reason for the vanishing Stripers, if I have it correct.
Is this according to you or Mr. Bennett?
Because the floods have a huge impact on Stripers not being in lake as adults, but I know of no scientific studies done to verify that last statement in regards to striped bass in the 90 mile stretch from dam to saltwater.
Itâ€™s more like â€œ a while backâ€ statement.
But please post them if you have links to that effect.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

What part of "Livingston" did you miss?

*They aren't a threat to white bass populations in Livingston...or stripers for that matter. The effects of continued sustained rains for years and years through out the watershed is far more significant to reduced striped bass numbers than anything else....and that's a fact!*


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I remember years back talking to one of "The Gar Guys" at the lock 'n dam. He said he had seen gar brim full of whites..... to the point they couldn't swallow another one.





Meadowlark said:


> LOL if someone said he had seen it years back, it must be true. Can't argue with that "logic."
> 
> However, alligator gar have been around for millions of years. They have been in the Trinity forever. According to Dan Bennett, a fisheries biologist with the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department, studies have proved that these gar pose no real threat to gamefish popuÂ­lations. â€œThe majority of their diet consists of rough fish, like carp and shad,â€ Bennett said. â€œTheyâ€™re opportunistic feeders, so theyâ€™re going to eat what swims within reach of the bottom. "
> 
> They aren't a threat to white bass populations in Livingston...or stripers for that matter. The effects of continued sustained rains for years and years through out the watershed is far more significant to reduced striped bass numbers than anything else....and that's a fact!


Larry, your arrogance on this forum never ceases to amaze me. You love to insult others. Please, oh brilliant one, highlight where I said that gar _threatened_ the white bass population of any body of water.

I do have a theory about gar and spawning whites, but I have no idea if it is true, and I did not state it above. My theory is that at about 4 years of age that whites spawn for their last time and that gar eat them because they have reached their natural life span and die. It is just nature at work in my opinion.

Go pat yourself on the back again as the self appointed striper expert, and pee into the wind while you are at it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Haters gonna hate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Now we're getting somewhere...WBF admits that alligator gar are no threat to white bass population in spite of having heard that someone once saw a gar stuffed with white bass years ago...and SS can't admit he missed "Livingston" in my post so he could create a diversion off topic on â€œ90 mile stretch from dam to saltwater.â€

LOL, you guys are funny, hilarious. Can't make this up.

Now maybe the thread can return to Gofish2day's original topic of stocking striped bass in Lake Livingston....maybe, LOL.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Larry, your arrogance on this forum never ceases to amaze me. You love to insult others. Please, oh brilliant one, highlight where I said that gar _threatened_ the white bass population of any body of water.
> .


X2
:brew2::brew2::texasflag


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Mother Nature is not predictable. Either the fish are there or they are not. Stop acting like you know everything when clearly your guessing just like the Biologist and the weatherman. I respect all of you as fisherman by the way.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I think it is gonna freeze over today !! I never thought I would agree with " the self appointed know it all of stripers". In my early days of fishing Livingston I had seen gar blow up on schools of whites. Saw this in the upper portion and in Bedias and Chaulk creeks BUT I don't believe this hurts the striper or white population. Collateral damage maybe. The heavy rains during the spawn will have more of an impact on stripers and whites than the alligator gar. On years that we did not have much rain during the spawn you could see the water turning white looking from all the whites spawning. The following years after this fishing would be awesome. Years that we had floods and the water stayed muddy the falling years could be down or really bad catching. Along with the heavy rains migration south has a big impact also. 

Now far as stocking I wish they would stock more stripers and continue to hold back on the hybrids. Since Livingston is one of the places they get stripers for stocking they should concentrate on keeping a really good and healthy population of stripers.


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Pretty sure I read someplace gar spawn in the flooded areas. They do well when it rains.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Gofish2day said:


> Pretty sure I read someplace gar spawn in the flooded areas. They do well when it rains.


Here is an old thread I started over 4 years back about the gar spawn:
https://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1471002&highlight=temp


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Since we talked stripers washing thru the dam. We also talked about gar eating all the Stripers and White Bass. The thing that doesn't add up is fishing below the Dam. Come on Gar cannot eat that many. Whitebass fishing below the dam should have been off the charts. It wasn't. Yes, there was WB there and I did catch. There was schooling action.
I didn't catch a striper a single time but caught a lot of Hybrids. Years past there were more fish down there. Huge WB and Stripers busting shad everywhere. Why not this past year?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

There are several reasons for the changes in fishing below the Dam. 


It changed a lot when they reworked the water flow and forced it down the middle. Before that it took a lot longer to drain the basin. The water stayed higher longer. Before the Wallisville locks were operational there was a higher flow, more often than not there would be three gates open instead of the one these days.


The Wallisville locks also changed the interaction of salt and brackish species with the freshwater. There used to be lots of mullet and blue crabs that far up river, now not so much.


The river is shallower and warmer than it used to be too.


As for the Striper and what happens to them after the water goes down well that is a million dollar question. I know some things and some are quite the mystery.


Do they survive in large numbers in the River down stream? If so where are they? 


I know they do survive down stream, but how many I don't know and I don't think TPWD has good handle on it either. They did some studies on if they spawn or not but not much has been done on how big or small the River population is.


I know they are caught and in numbers to make it worth while. I also now that there are very few people trying and very very few public access points. I have caught striper from the dam to out in Trinity Bay. I have caught whites from the dam down to within a mile or so of the brackish marsh starting in Old River Area. I have caught lots of juveniles in even that far down while throwing a cast net. That's a lot of River and Creek miles of water for these fish to spread out in with hardly any one trying for them.




On another note years ago (twenty or so) I once talked to a Game Warden at the Dam. I had caught no stripers and saw none caught. The water was just a single gate open. I asked him if he had seen people catching them down river because they sure wasn't at the dam. He laughed and said that there may be some down river but in his experience most of them stay right there hugged up to the apron in the fast water. After many days and nights of fishing the River I am still not sure if he is right or not. But I have talked to others with even more experience than me and they say he is. 


I will still seek them out in the River downstream. There is a whole lot of River miles that no one hardly ever fishes except for the occasional local cat fisher man in his flat bottom.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The main thing I am seeing as far as changes is above the cable is now very very shallow. The missing key still seems to be the White Bass. They should be stacked down there.
I don't much WB fish anymore. I go for the stripers and hybrids but nice to see everyone fishing rafts of WB popping out the water after shad. Cool thing to see and fish. It did happen but small fish and not as much.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Just a dream idea, but I wish the TP&WD would change which lake they used for their Texas striper brood stock. I don't claim to have much striper knowledge, but I don't think Livingston is considered very good habitat for stripers because of being warm and not deep enough water. They are so stressed here that they can't survive being caught and released during warm times. Hybrids would do great here, but obviously won't be stocked here to compete with stripers. 



I don't see much change in the future, the TP&WD has their mind made up. I trust them though, they probably have their reasons.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

On the contrary, Donald, you very well may be much smarter than them...especially in using common sense!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

No Larry I saw what you wrote just fine, I just wanted to bait you up, so you could show your behind some more.


----------



## cliffbryant6672 (10 mo ago)

I would like to see TPW Do more to protect the stripers so that they will be able to reproduce and have nice striper population like Lake Texoma


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Anyway I sure miss chasing those stripers all around the south end on late summer mornings, that was fantastic fishing.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

This post was from way back but I figured out where all the Stripers went in Lake Livingston and I have proof.
Say all you want but I have non-deniable proof.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I think that's cheaper that catching them yourself.


----------



## glenpaud (Apr 18, 2015)

An interesting post relevant to TPWD stocking is worth a read. Livingston is mentioned not so positively. Though titled "Lake Belton Hybrid Stocking", there is much more information there than just pertaining to Lake Belton:
https://*********************/forum...-hybrid-stocking-2022-full-story#Post14333812


----------



## glenpaud (Apr 18, 2015)

glenpaud said:


> An interesting post relevant to TPWD stocking is worth a read. Livingston is mentioned not so positively. Though titled "Lake Belton Hybrid Stocking", there is much more information there than just pertaining to Lake Belton:
> https://*********************/forum...-hybrid-stocking-2022-full-story#Post14333812


didn't realize TFF would be ****'d out. Texas Fishing Forum.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That was last Sunday at HEB


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

The article says no mature female striped bass and not even any white bass. I have seen it like that before, no shad no nothing. I just haven't seen it like that this time of year with a good f!ow.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

SeaOx 230c when I fished there almost exclusively if I could not catch shad, I went home. You are right no shad no game fish.
It is weird that the last discharge did not bring up some white bass. It was over pretty fast though.


----------



## saved (Feb 1, 2014)

In my opinion it is TPW that is destroying the fishing in Texas.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Thought I would post the article mentioned above as the link does not work.
Something very strange is going on at the LL Dam. Stripers I can see but not even WB up there.
It is shallow as can be now. Might need to think about selling my Kayak. 1-2 gates were some of the best times.
I miss running up there doing 80mph with the kayak in back. Heading back home at 8am with nothing but smiles. At work for 9am.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The flow is around 4700 cfs. Last week at about the same flow NOTHIN, yeh NOTHIN. Lots of bait at the shoot. Had a good time with Mr Ed. He is 88 and never saw a boat with spot lock. He thought that was the cats meow. He thought he was hung up and I said Ed hang on. Good size drum was taking off.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Read this nail in the coffin study of striped bass in the lower Trinity/lake Livingston. Eye opener, especially when you have fished there for years and watched the decline and how it followed the physical changes made to the dam and tailrace and lower river. It was fringe range for the striped bass to begin with, floods of the last ten years and now the hydroelectric plant being placed downstream of the only thermal refuge available to the fish killed it.
It was fun while it lasted.









(PDF) Living on the Edge: Persistence of a Fringe Striped Bass Population


PDF | The lower Trinity River and Trinity Bay in Texas represent the southern limit of the native range of striped bass (Morone saxatilis). Life-history... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Browder's is gonna lose a large chunk of income. Hard to imagine the white bass population below the dam has dropped that fast. It will be missed.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes Sir, that spring is what kept some Stripers at the dam in the heat of summer and low water.

Discharging warm water just downstream from it was not a good idea as far as the stripers go.
I don't see how they didn't think the hydroelectric project wasn't going to impact the stripers.

The study say no other thermal refuges are known.

Believe me when I say that there are other springs providing these thermal refuges. There's lots of springs up and down the river. If you look closely you can sometimes see water coming out of the side of the bluff river bank in places. Cold Crystal clear water.

In a lot of places the river has scoured the sand etc away and the bottom is rock. The area mentioned in the article is this way. There's cracks in the rock, some wide enough to swim down into.

Some of these cracks have cold spring water welling up out of them.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Alright I'm calling it - BRING ON THE HYBRIDS.
What's the definition of insanity? Doing the same thing over and over but expecting diff results.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree, it's time to bring on the hybrids. I suggested that to TPWD in my last communication to them, perhaps if others would do the same they might follow through with it.
I wonder where they are getting brood stock female stripers now. To my knowledge they have not captured a viable female striper the last three years below the Livingston dam, which is where they used to get all of the brood stripers.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am not a dam fisherman, so I don't know how the hydroelectric plant has affected the Trinity River. Supposedly the generators are designed such that it raises dissolved oxygen in the water, which I thought would help the fish.

I have said for years that I wish the TPWD would change their striper broodfish lake to Whitney, and that Livingston then could get hybrids.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I really think the Dam problem is its about 6" to 1ft of water maybe all they way to the rocks at low flow. Striper cannot live there. It used to be deep at the rock waterfall. No more...... Water was draining from 30ft under the lake level. This cool water and deep hole was a savior to them. Created the perfect environment which is now gone.
The hole on the east side at the old ramp is gone. Shallow Shallow Shallow......
There was never anyone wading around me when I fished. In the past 2 years these wading people were around my boat like fleas at the cable. They would have drowned 10yrs ago.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Karl that what I think has happened also. After the flow was forced down the middle the whole area slowly got shallower. The average discharge has dropped off also. Usex to be there was 3000 or so cfs most all the time. For years now it has been more like 1500 more often than not. 

1500 cfs is just not enough and in the heat of summer there's little to no fish of any kind.

Then along comes the Hydro electric construction that killed off the last deep area left. 

Whitebassfisher you are correct about the oxygenation. I think the issue is two fold. The constuction of the wiers thzt channel the flow down the middle, the over all reduction in average low discharge flow, and the latest hydroelectric project have drastically changed the overall habitat. It is now shallower, and the water is warmer. The warmer shallower water can't sustain a continuous fish population. There's some shad and gar in the deep hole at the little dam but not much at all at the main dam.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I'm glad I fished it during it's prime, it was at one time the best freshwater fishery anywhere.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Aren't brood fish usually gotten about this time of year? Have they yet or plan soon to try to get any below the LL dam ?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Aren't brood fish usually gotten about this time of year? Have they yet or plan soon to try to get any below the LL dam ?


TPWD does.the collection around the second Tuesday in April. They have reported not find any mature female striped bass for.the last 3 years. This year they did not find any striper or white bass.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I agree, it's time to bring on the hybrids. I suggested that to TPWD in my last communication to them, perhaps if others would do the same they might follow through with it.
> I wonder where they are getting brood stock female stripers now. To my knowledge they have not captured a viable female striper the last three years below the Livingston dam, which is where they used to get all of the brood stripers.


I just wrote TPWD about this. I realize they didn't ever stock hybrids here because of it being the striper brood fish lake. Will they stop the hybrid program? If not, where do they get their brood fish? If Livingston isn't going to be the brood fish lake, I would love to get hybrids here. I don't know what the area is like below Whitney, but Whitney is deeper than LL. The Brazos is a huge river. It is a darn shame that Oklahoma claims the whole Red River and won't allow TPWD to get brood fish below Texoma.

Anyway Loy, I did communicate with them as you suggested.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great!!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am tempted to travel to Whitney to sample their excellent striper fishing, I have been seeing a lot of good reports.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I am tempted to travel to Whitney to sample their excellent striper fishing, I have been seeing a lot of good reports.


I would just love for the TPWD to make Whitney their striper brood fish since the powers at be have changed the LL dam so much. THEN they would stock hybrids in LL!! It seems that Whitney has more things going for it striper wise than LL.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Too bad were are getting too old to go viral, or, we could really put pressure on them to stock hybrids!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Too bad were are getting too old to go viral, or, we could really put pressure on them to stock hybrids!


From talking with who I believe was the biologist in charge during their electro-shocking capture of brood fish many years back, that is all totally dependent on whether they keep LL as their brood fish lake or not. So long as they consider LL as the brood fish lake, we won't get hybrids. If they change lakes for their brood fish, I feel certain they would stock hybrids here.

I think, but don't know, that LL is marginal at best for stripers. Our water is too shallow for the stripers to be able to escape the heat and have a decent level of dissolved oxygen. The stripers do need a big river above and below, which the Trinity is. But the Brazos is big too, and Whitney has deeper water than LL. We will see I suppose, but all indications are that the Trinity below LL has changed so much that TPWD can't capture brood fish.

This is a science experiment really. The TPWD does a great job overall IMO. It has never bothered me per se that LL wasn't stocked with hybrids .... there is a good reason the TPWD has done it how they have. What I am getting to, and maybe others can chip in here with what they think. The pH levels are a concern I think, and since there is a lot of limestone around Whitney, the lake water may have a high pH. I do remember Whitney having a huge fish die off many years back due to golden algae, and think I remember biologists saying the high pH levels were involved. 

I did not ask that biologist about Whitney, but I did ask him "why not Texoma?" He said they would love to get their brood fish below the Texoma dam, but that legally Oklahoma had jurisdiction over the entire Red River in that area, rather than the line being in the middle of the river. I can't understand how or why Oklahoma should be so butt-headed about Texas biologist gathering brood fish for their ongoing needs. But that is what the biologist told me, so I consider that basically fact.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Whitebassfisher said:


> From talking with who I believe was the biologist in charge during their electro-shocking capture of brood fish many years back, that is all totally dependent on whether they keep LL as their brood fish lake or not. So long as they consider LL as the brood fish lake, we won't get hybrids. If they change lakes for their brood fish, I feel certain they would stock hybrids here.
> 
> I think, but don't know, that LL is marginal at best for stripers. Our water is too shallow for the stripers to be able to escape the heat and have a decent level of dissolved oxygen. The stripers do need a big river above and below, which the Trinity is. But the Brazos is big too, and Whitney has deeper water than LL. We will see I suppose, but all indications are that the Trinity below LL has changed so much that TPWD can't capture brood fish.
> 
> ...


 I suspect the problem with OK below the dam re: stripers has something to do with the TX/OK football rivalry---or maybe not...  But--on a more serious note---what happened to all the fish that were below the dam--where did they go? Did they die? And did the gar eat all the bodies...? Seems like there would have been a fish kill of monumental proportions. Wonder where the fish are.......downriver?


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

wwind3 said:


> I suspect the problem with OK below the dam re: stripers has something to do with the TX/OK football rivalry---or maybe not...  But--on a more serious note---what happened to all the fish that were below the dam--where did they go? Did they die? And did the gar eat all the bodies...? Seems like there would have been a fish kill of monumental proportions. Wonder where the fish are.......downriver?


The stripers only live to I think six or so years. Due to the hot water temps.....

The fry amd fingerlings being stocked are no longer surviving in numbers large enough to sustain much of a population.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

(PDF) Living on the Edge: Persistence of a Fringe Striped Bass Population


PDF | The lower Trinity River and Trinity Bay in Texas represent the southern limit of the native range of striped bass (Morone saxatilis). Life-history... | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




www.researchgate.net





I can't remember if I posted this link before, but despite being very dry scientific reading it is pretty revealing as to what is going on with striped bass in the Trinity.
I drove across the bridge today and there is very little water for hogs to wallow in coming out of the gates.

The good news is there are a heck of a lot of 12" to 15" stripers in the lake right now, and almost no flow leaving the lake. So if no flood hits there should be some nice striper fishing soon.
Twice in the last week while catching white bass the whites would be crowded completely out by a school of juvenile stripers, both times I caught from five to ten and almost in a row.
If you have fished around juvenile stripers before then you know they take no prisoners.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I got an update yesterday regarding the dam, discharge was up to 5k and shad are thick. If the water stays in the basin a couple of days there could be some white/hybrid bass action. Catfish are biting good now.


----------

